# Connection problem with wireless WPA-EAP network

## GrandeGrabois

Hello,

i'm trying to connect to my uni network. The uni's guide says it is PEAPv0/EAP-MSCHAPV2. I can connect with my android phone using the credentials provided. However, with gentoo, using wpa_supplicant, i get AUTH_FAILED.

I'm using this as config file

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

   ssid="UNB Wireless"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

   eap=PEAP

   group=CCMP

   pairwise=CCMP

   identity="MYID"

   password="MYPASSWD"

   phase1="peaplabel=auto"

   phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

}

```

The output looks like this

```

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

wlp6s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 94:b4:0f:0c:49:41 (SSID='UNB Wireless' freq=2462 MHz)

wlp6s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 40:e3:d6:f2:b8:81 (SSID='UNB Wireless' freq=2462 MHz)

wlp6s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 94:b4:0f:0c:a9:a1 (SSID='UNB Wireless' freq=2462 MHz)

wlp6s0: Trying to associate with 94:b4:0f:0c:a9:a1 (SSID='UNB Wireless' freq=2462 MHz)

wlp6s0: Associated with 94:b4:0f:0c:a9:a1

wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PROPOSED-METHOD vendor=0 method=25

wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected

wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed

wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=94:b4:0f:0c:a9:a1 reason=3

wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="UNB Wireless" auth_failures=1 duration=10 reason=AUTH_FAILED

wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

```

----------

## Hu

Please post the output of emerge --info net-wireless/wpa_supplicant.

----------

## xanderal

That config reminds me of my uni network. Is it possible you need to install a certificate (and didn't)?

----------

## GrandeGrabois

 *xanderal wrote:*   

> That config reminds me of my uni network. Is it possible you need to install a certificate (and didn't)?

 

I don't think so. The university's guide (which covers ubuntu, windows, ios and android) explicitly tells you to ignore certificate requests. In my (poor) understanding, this means my computer cannot verify the authenticity of the server, but it doesn't hurt client authentication when using MSCHAPv2.

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Please post the output of emerge --info net-wireless/wpa_supplicant.

 

```

Portage 2.3.76 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/systemd, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.72-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.72-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4200U_CPU_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     3946556 total,   2803552 free

KiB Swap:    4095996 total,   4095996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 16 Oct 2019 00:45:02 +0000

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.16::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.6::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: webrsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/

    priority: -1000

    sync-webrsync-delta: true

    sync-webrsync-verify-signature: yes

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="unicode internal-glib pkg-config split-usr python_targets_python3_6 python_targets_python2_7 multilib systemd udev"

BROOT=""

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

COLORTERM="truecolor"

COMMON_FLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

CXXFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-1WV5Y0DrJQ,guid=a8500f4e1f91f8634f3113a45da85672"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="xfce"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --quiet-build --ask --jobs=4 --load-average=4"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

ESYSROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs cgroup config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp \${port:+-P \${port}} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDMSESSION="xfce"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GTK_MODULES="canberra-gtk-module"

HOME="/home/camaradad"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.32/info:/usr/share/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput mouse keyboard synaptics evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix prefix-guest prefix-stack"

KERNEL="linux"

L10N="en"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LOGNAME="camaradad"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.zst=01;31:*.tzst=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.wim=01;31:*.swm=01;31:*.dwm=01;31:*.esd=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.mjpg=01;35:*.mjpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.cfg=00;32:*.conf=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.ini=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.opus=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/camaradad"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l4"

MANPAGER="manpager"

MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.32/man:/usr/lib/llvm/8/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/rust-1.37.0/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec|llvm)"

NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PANEL_GDK_CORE_DEVICE_EVENTS="0"

PATH="/usr/lib/llvm/8/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php7-2"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="alpha amd64 amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 arm64-linux hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc64 ppc64-linux riscv s390 sh sparc sparc-solaris sparc64-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python3.6"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORTAGE_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima    security.selinux system.nfs4_acl user.apache_handler    user.Beagle.* user.dublincore.* user.mime_encoding user.xdg.*"

POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/camaradad"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/usr/lib/llvm/8/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin"

RPMDIR="/var/cache/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/gentooworks:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/434,unix/gentooworks:/tmp/.ICE-unix/434"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_AGENT_PID="484"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-ym6Hz9Lg9fgf/agent.483"

SYMLINK_LIB="no"

SYSROOT="/"

TERM="xterm-256color"

TWISTED_DISABLE_WRITING_OF_PLUGIN_CACHE="1"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* /var/run /var/lock"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli colord crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gimp git gstreamer gtk gtk3 iconv icu ipv6 jit jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad magic mgn mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf php png policykit postscript ppds pulseaudio readline rss sdl seccomp smp sockets spell split-usr ssl startup-notification systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis webkit wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput mouse keyboard synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="camaradad"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_RISCV ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ADA_TARGET ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CPU_FLAGS_ARM CPU_FLAGS_PPC CPU_FLAGS_X86 CURL_SSL ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FFTOOLS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL L10N LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LIRC_DEVICES LLVM_TARGETS MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL NGINX_MODULES_STREAM OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS POSTGRES_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS ROS_MESSAGES RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_RISCV ABI_S390 CPU_FLAGS_ARM CPU_FLAGS_PPC ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm64 hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos riscv s390 sh sparc sparc64-solaris sparc-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX bionic Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mingw mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:features:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau"

VTE_VERSION="5404"

WINDOWID="44040195"

XAUTHORITY="/home/camaradad/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg:/etc/xdg"

XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP="XFCE"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share"

XDG_GREETER_DATA_DIR="/var/lib/lightdm-data/camaradad"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="xfce-"

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR="/run/user/1000"

XDG_SEAT="seat0"

XDG_SEAT_PATH="/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0"

XDG_SESSION_CLASS="user"

XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP="xfce"

XDG_SESSION_ID="1"

XDG_SESSION_PATH="/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Session0"

XDG_SESSION_TYPE="x11"

XDG_VTNR="7"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.8-r1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="dbus fils hs2-0 p2p readline wps -ap -bindist -eap-sim -eapol_test -fasteap -libressl -macsec -privsep (-ps3) -qt5 (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax)" ABI_X86="(64)"

```

Thanks!

----------

## GrandeGrabois

Adding a little more info. This is the log output when trying to connect via NetworkManager, configuring the network on gui just like instructed by the uni's guide. It creates an configuration for wpa_supplicant not unlike the one i created manually. However, it seems to create a new p2p-dev-wlp6s0 device. I wonder if this could be a problem with kernel configuration for p2p. However, looking at kernel settings, i could figure nothing.

```

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8090] settings-connection[0x55a8efa43f50,2ec17296-4c7e-4f54-a575-8d43c13f59c>

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8093] device (wlp6s0): state change: need-auth -> prepare (reason 'none', sy>

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8106] device (wlp6s0): state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none', sys-i>

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8113] device (wlp6s0): Activation: (wifi) connection 'UNB Wireless' has secu>

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8114] Config: added 'ssid' value 'UNB Wireless'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8114] Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8114] Config: added 'bgscan' value 'simple:30:-65:300'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8115] Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-EAP WPA-EAP-SHA256'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8115] Config: added 'auth_alg' value 'OPEN'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8115] Config: added 'password' value '<hidden>'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8115] Config: added 'eap' value 'PEAP'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8116] Config: added 'fragment_size' value '1266'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8116] Config: added 'phase2' value 'auth=MSCHAPV2'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8116] Config: added 'identity' value '<hidden>'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8117] Config: added 'proactive_key_caching' value '1'

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8239] device (wlp6s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Oct 17 14:23:48 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333028.8240] device (p2p-dev-wlp6s0): supplicant management interface state: discon>

Oct 17 14:23:49 wpa_supplicant[412]: wlp6s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 40:e3:d6:f2:b8:81 (SSID='UNB Wireless' freq=2412 MHz)

Oct 17 14:23:49 kernel: wlp6s0: authenticate with 40:e3:d6:f2:b8:81

Oct 17 14:23:49 kernel: wlp6s0: send auth to 40:e3:d6:f2:b8:81 (try 1/3)

Oct 17 14:23:49 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333029.7769] device (wlp6s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> authenticating

Oct 17 14:23:49 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333029.7770] device (p2p-dev-wlp6s0): supplicant management interface state: scanni>

Oct 17 14:23:49 wpa_supplicant[412]: wlp6s0: Trying to associate with 40:e3:d6:f2:b8:81 (SSID='UNB Wireless' freq=2412 MHz)

Oct 17 14:23:49 kernel: wlp6s0: authenticated

Oct 17 14:23:49 kernel: wlp6s0: associate with 40:e3:d6:f2:b8:81 (try 1/3)

Oct 17 14:23:49 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333029.7844] device (wlp6s0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associa>

Oct 17 14:23:49 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333029.7844] device (p2p-dev-wlp6s0): supplicant management interface state: authen>

Oct 17 14:23:49 kernel: wlp6s0: RX AssocResp from 40:e3:d6:f2:b8:81 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

Oct 17 14:23:49 kernel: wlp6s0: associated

Oct 17 14:23:49 wpa_supplicant[412]: wlp6s0: Associated with 40:e3:d6:f2:b8:81

Oct 17 14:23:49 wpa_supplicant[412]: wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

Oct 17 14:23:49 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333029.8031] device (wlp6s0): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

Oct 17 14:23:49 NetworkManager[1188]: <info>  [1571333029.8032] device (p2p-dev-wlp6s0): supplicant management interface state: associ>

Oct 17 14:23:49 wpa_supplicant[412]: wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

Oct 17 14:23:49 wpa_supplicant[412]: wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PROPOSED-METHOD vendor=0 method=25

Oct 17 14:23:49 wpa_supplicant[412]: wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected

Oct 17 14:23:49 kernel: wlp6s0: deauthenticated from 40:e3:d6:f2:b8:81 (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Oct 17 14:23:49 wpa_supplicant[412]: wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed

Oct 17 14:23:49 wpa_supplicant[412]: wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=40:e3:d6:f2:b8:81 reason=3

Oct 17 14:23:49 wpa_supplicant[412]: wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="UNB Wireless" auth_failures=1 duration=10 reason

```

----------

## charles17

 *GrandeGrabois wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> i'm trying to connect to my uni network. The uni's guide says it is PEAPv0/EAP-MSCHAPV2. I can connect with my android phone using the credentials provided. However, with gentoo, using wpa_supplicant, i get AUTH_FAILED.
> 
> I'm using this as config file
> ...

 

Have you tried with minimal configuration and using wpa_gui for configuration?

----------

## GrandeGrabois

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Have you tried with minimal configuration and using wpa_gui for configuration?

 

Well... I've "-qt5" USE flag globally. Maybe i did not understood it right, but I think compiling wpa_gui will pull a lot of qt5 stuff that I don't want. So, I've tried "minimal configuration" with wpa_cli and got the same results ("AUTH_FAILED"). Figured wpa_cli is just a way to interactively input the same configuration parameters I was writing in the config file. Configuring this connection with nm-applet or nmcli also gives me AUTH_FAILED.

I'm currently having to connect using my android cell phone tethering funcition, which is a pain, so I would really like to figure what is wrong here.

Connecting from my laptop to any other simple WPA-PSK network (such as in my home) is normal.

About the Uni network, the first thing I would think of is wrong credentials, but I've cheked that and can connect with the same credentials on the smartphone. Maybe it is some wrong network configuration options, but I don't know where. Uni's guide says "Security = WPA/WPA2 Enterprise", "Authentication=PEAP", "Internal authentication=MSCHAPv2" and to ignore certificate requests. So, I don't know what is wrong with the configuration file posted above. Messing with it so far I only got CONN_FAILED, instead of AUTH_FAILED.

Could kernel configuration have anything to do with this? Or, maybe there is a package missing in my system?

Thanks for the replies so far!

----------

